# برنامج simatic manager



## محمد العايدى (19 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم....
ارجو منكم مساعدتى فى الحصول على برنامج Simatic S7 300
وهو خاص بشركة Simens وقد حاولت الحصول عليه لكنه لم يكن free
و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## young_eng2000 (22 فبراير 2010)

احمد بن حنبل قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> أولاً : هذا برنامج Step7...V5.3 مجزء إلى 10 أجزاء
> 
> ...


asd


----------



## Badran Mohammed (22 فبراير 2010)

مجهود كبير جدا 
بورك في الجميع
مع التقدير


----------



## أهرامبكر (29 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك 
واتمنى ان استطيع ان اتعلمه لأنى بادىء اتعلم plc


----------



## الجبوري (17 يوليو 2010)

شكرا يا اخي الفاضل تم التحميل ولكن ماذا نفعل بعد فتح الضغط نرجو رفع محاضرة بسيطة عن الموضوع وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الجبوري (17 يوليو 2010)

حملت جميع الاجزاء العشرة ولكن لم احصل على البرنامج ارجو توضيح الحالة مع الشكر


----------



## abdelfatah ali (28 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم


----------



## eng talima (3 فبراير 2011)

بارك اللة فيك


----------



## mezoproblems (21 يوليو 2011)

_*شكرا طبعا
بس البرامج مش شغاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااله
ليـــــــــــــــــــــــــه
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*_​


----------



## ahmed spark (4 أغسطس 2011)

young_eng2000 قال:


> asd


جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## farhat12 (7 أغسطس 2011)

الى جميع اعضاء المنتدى :
لقد فقد ملف simatic manager authorty version 5.2 انا مجتاج لهذا الملف مع العلم بانة الجهاز الذي اعمل به هو siemens pg


----------



## ahmed malik (7 أغسطس 2011)

وفق الله الجميع على العمل الجاد .


----------



## omr.a (1 مارس 2012)

اخي الكريم شكرا لكم على هذا المجهود 
لو سمحت لي باستفسار انا قمت بتنزيل البرنامج لكن السميليتر لا يعمل ما السبب


----------

